# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  The 3 items you need?

## NightShade

Hi everyone.. I'm just curious about everyone's thoughts and priorities.... so here's my question....   Say you were stuck in the wilderness.. in the terrain your most comfortable with... You can only bring 3 items with you excluding the clothes on your back... what would they be?... and why?


.. O.k.  me... I'd want a good quality, reliable knife I can trust, a flintstick, and a canteen.....

Knife will help me make anything else to survive..ie. shelter and hunting tools

flint lets me build fire quick so i can concentrate my time and energies on other things

canteen.. well duh... carries water

----------


## Rick

It's illegal to ask that question. Seriously, there are too many variables in your question. Go to this sticky and read through it. Then you can ask the question. My answer will be a lot different from winter to summer and a lot different North Pole to Australian Outback. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=5477

----------


## NightShade

errr.. ok... the terrain you are most comfortable with... whether it be australia or antartica... I'm thinkin your local area.. like backwoods or favorite hunting spot... and lets say moderate climate... not sweltering heat but not snow and ice either...or at least as moderate as your terrain allows... Oh and how bout this for the mix.. NO GUNS ALLOWED.. you're a lost hiker and have appropriate clothing..just what are those 3 items u need?! and to clarify my terrain would be the woods of NH or Maine.. northeast woods...

----------


## rebel_chick

Uh, I pretty much think you got the 3 good things!

A good knife- you have hunting (if your good), foraging, shelter making, tool for making other things such as other weapons.

A flint stick-lasts longer than a lighter, 

And a canteen-needed for the most essential item a person needs.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

You can keep the canteen at home I'd rather have a good stock pot!!(boil water, cook,etc. I can use a hide, intestine, Bladder etc. for a canteen until then I have the pot!! Yeah yeah I know "that's gross". Just sayin....)
 Other than that the first two are a given.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.rei.com/product/764181



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.uscav.com/prod_6702_tabid...e+Combat+Knife



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.rei.com/product/775076

----------


## Ken

> You can keep the canteen at home I'd rather have a good stock pot!!(boil water, cook,etc. I can use a hide, intestine, Bladder etc. for a canteen until then I have the pot!! Yeah yeah I know "that's gross". Just sayin....)
> Other than that the first two are a given.


I was copying links while you were posting my thoughts.

----------


## rebel_chick

Ok, so you got a point there with the pot. Plus it holds water too!

----------


## Ken

> Ok, so you got a point there with the pot. Plus it holds water too!


Holds water, *BOILS* water, ................   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

It's also good for collecting edibles, cooking, drinking water after boiling, and it can be used as a low (LOW, LOW) grade signalling device.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I was copying links while you were posting my thoughts.


Now THAT'S SCARY - me and Ken thinking alike!?!?

----------


## Ken

> Now THAT'S SCARY - me and Ken thinking alike!?!?


Yeah.   :Blushing:

----------


## rebel_chick

> Holds water, *BOILS* water, ................




OK ok ok. Geez! I give! your right, I wrong!  :Online2long:  :Smartass:

----------


## Ken

> OK ok ok. Geez! I give! your right, I wrong!


No, you weren't wrong!   :No:   Just less right!   :Innocent:

----------


## catfish10101

Who goes hiking without a gun?
1. Fire starter
2. Good knife
3. roll of thick, large garbage bags. (But I would really like to have my gun)

----------


## Sarge47

Dumb question, I never answer these.   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> Dumb question, I never answer these.


And there, ladies and gentlemen, is that kind and thoughtful grandfatherly style we've all come to love.........   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, vizulize this with me:  The crap hits the fan, my family & I start loading up a whole bunch of stuff and i hold up my hands & yell:  "Wait a minute!  So & so said that we can only take THREE items, put all that junk back!  Yeah, right!  :Cool2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Okay, vizulize this with me:  The crap hits the fan, my family & I start loading up a whole bunch of stuff and i hold up my hands & yell:  "Wait a minute!  So & so said that we can only take THREE items, put all that junk back!  Yeah, right!


 Sarge I think that some people do these "scenarios" to help them "Visualise" what is most important and why. Look at the beginning of this thread the "3rd answer all had to do with water which was as it should be given the "scenario". The first few though weren't thinking in Quantity or quality, and some learned and adjusted their thinking accordingly. Ken and I both almost simultaneously said the same thing,for the same reason(Yeah I know that is scary I said so already) But the others hadn't been thinking about quantity, quality and multipurpose uses. Sooo they have learned to adjust their thinking accordingly. It just might help them further down the road.
  I look at it this way, right now my Camping pots and my kitchen cooking pots are (with a few exceptions) one and the same. Since I can't keep them packed and ready to go all the time. I have to keep them in the back of my mind "just in case". Some are just starting out and it serves as a lesson in what and why, as they may not have anything but household items. Or given a really bad true life possibility... Tornado,hurricane, Earthquake and they have to scrounge for what they need they have an idea of what priority and why. I.E. Your home INCLUDING your BOB is destroyed by a Tornado, but you and family make it out OK. What and where and why do you grab what you can and what should you be looking for?  Wheeew! that is a lot!!

----------


## FVR

My hawk that throws good sparks with rocks.  LOL...it also throws good and is razor sharp.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My tin cup...boils water just fine.
http://Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ya'll know I don't go anywhere without my wool blanky.

I can live without fire if I'm having a hard time with rock or punk.

I can't live without water, purified or not.

I also can't live without body heat, wool blankets work well wet and dry.



I always answer these...........because if I can help one greenhorn live an extra day.  Then my quest is complete.

----------


## NightShade

> You can keep the canteen at home I'd rather have a good stock pot!!(boil water, cook,etc. I can use a hide, intestine, Bladder etc. for a canteen until then I have the pot!! Yeah yeah I know "that's gross". Just sayin....)
>  Other than that the first two are a given.



I knew at least 1 person would say that.... My personal preference, I'd much rather rock boil in a wooden dugout bowl and carry the water in a canteen than boil in a pan and carry in a dead animal.... Me and my best friend have this arguement all the time he's on your side!!!!


Thanks for your answers everyone!!!

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge I think that some people do these "scenarios" to help them "Visualise" what is most important and why. Look at the beginning of this thread the "3rd answer all had to do with water which was as it should be given the "scenario". The first few though weren't thinking in Quantity or quality, and some learned and adjusted their thinking accordingly. Ken and I both almost simultaneously said the same thing,for the same reason(Yeah I know that is scary I said so already) But the others hadn't been thinking about quantity, quality and multipurpose uses. Sooo they have learned to adjust their thinking accordingly. It just might help them further down the road.
>   I look at it this way, right now my Camping pots and my kitchen cooking pots are (with a few exceptions) one and the same. Since I can't keep them packed and ready to go all the time. I have to keep them in the back of my mind "just in case". Some are just starting out and it serves as a lesson in what and why, as they may not have anything but household items. Or given a really bad true life possibility... Tornado,hurricane, Earthquake and they have to scrounge for what they need they have an idea of what priority and why. I.E. Your home INCLUDING your BOB is destroyed by a Tornado, but you and family make it out OK. What and where and why do you grab what you can and what should you be looking for?  Wheeew! that is a lot!!


Just remember:  "Chance favors the prepared mind."  My wife carries a lot more than 3 items essential for survival in her purse!  I do also in my fanny pack!  There is no one item more important than the other as there are FOUR essentials of Survival; not THREE!   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Where are you going to get the dugout bowl? Make it? That's a lot of expended energy. 

I like FVR's answer but since the parameters are "appropriate clothing" I'll go with the three standards; knife, flint, pot. If I'm lost I'm going to try and find a creek or stream and stay close to it as I work my way out. That will ensure I have a supply of water. Since I'm in "Northeast woods" the stream should lead me to a road or the shore, depending on where I am.

----------


## Sarge47

Here would be my 1st item; NOTE, it is not a firearm!   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now THAT'S an essential item!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## NightShade

> Where are you going to get the dugout bowl? Make it? That's a lot of expended energy. 
> 
> I like FVR's answer but since the parameters are "appropriate clothing" I'll go with the three standards; knife, flint, pot. If I'm lost I'm going to try and find a creek or stream and stay close to it as I work my way out. That will ensure I have a supply of water. Since I'm in "Northeast woods" the stream should lead me to a road or the shore, depending on where I am.


I've made em in a day before... you let the fire do most the work.. I might add too... my canteen is metal and fits inside of a boiling cup/stove all in the same canteen pouch...

----------


## NightShade

> Here would be my 1st item; NOTE, it is not a firearm!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Now THAT'S an essential item!


HA ..... and it will help you survive!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Just remember:  "Chance favors the prepared mind."  My wife carries a lot more than 3 items essential for survival in her purse!  I do also in my fanny pack!  There is no one item more important than the other as there are FOUR essentials of Survival; not THREE!


 Oh that's a given Sarge, If it were possible I would Have a Tractor-Trailer Rig.LOL Now That Would be A bug out Vehicle (just Kidding). But Like you I always wonder why it's just three not 5,6,7 or 21. I would like to see something like "what's the 21 most important things in YOUR BOB and why?" Instead of if you could only carry 3 items...  I would like to see an explanation as to WHY that is important to them. It makes you think, and you know what they say..."a mind is a terrible thing to waste! Or is it a waist is a terrible thing to mind? Oh well....

   Oh yeah I always carry at least 2 knives (pocket and folder), lighter And Fire steel, Photon light, and whistle.

----------


## Rick

Consider this, then. While you are busy burning out your bowl, I've boiled my water, quenched my thirst and am trekking out of my situation. Quite possibly and depending on how lost I really am, I could be back at the truck while you're still burning out your bowl. I'm not saying you're wrong, just offering a different view.

----------


## NightShade

> Just remember:  "Chance favors the prepared mind."  My wife carries a lot more than 3 items essential for survival in her purse!  I do also in my fanny pack!  There is no one item more important than the other as there are FOUR essentials of Survival; not THREE!


good point... I am always a lot more prepared than a knife canteen and flintstick when I'm out in the bush long term... those are just the items I would rate highest ... was curious to see what everyone else's three highest priority items are

----------


## NightShade

> Consider this, then. While you are busy burning out your bowl, I've boiled my water, quenched my thirst and am trekking out of my situation. Quite possibly and depending on how lost I really am, I could be back at the truck while you're still burning out your bowl. I'm not saying you're wrong, just offering a different view.


and I welcome your view!!!!!!!!  I can always fill my canteen from a stream or creek... not purify it.. and worry bout dssyntery/giardia when i hike back out to civilization... don't wanna do it...  I know some people who would... and if i didn't have my purifying kit...or a pot ... i would rock boil...  
I go on short hikes ..just an hour or two walk.... knife flint canteen I always bring... I'd be lying if I told you I brought a pan... but I certainly see the value!!!!

----------


## NightShade

FVR-
I also can't live without body heat, wool blankets work well wet and dry.



Good point... I always keep 1 behind my seat in my truck , ever since 2 years ago when it took me 9 hours to get home from work in Boston during a blizzard in what is usually a 40 min drive......   I like wool pants hunting because like you said keep you warm wet and dry... now that I'm thinkin bout it I'm gonna stick a woolie in my overnight hiking pack.... Thanks!!

----------


## Sourdough

> Say you were stuck in the wilderness.. in the terrain your most comfortable with...



Only need TWO: Super Sleeping Bag, A Northface Tent. There is lots of pure water, fire is useless, Berries to eat. NO Knife.

----------


## Rick

> and to clarify my terrain would be the woods of NH or Maine.. northeast woods...


Just sayin'. :Innocent:

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

> Hi everyone.. I'm just curious about everyone's thoughts and priorities.... so here's my question....   Say you were stuck in the wilderness.. in the terrain your most comfortable with... You can only bring 3 items with you excluding the clothes on your back... what would they be?... and why?
> 
> 
> .. O.k.  me... I'd want a good quality, reliable knife I can trust, a flintstick, and a canteen.....
> 
> Knife will help me make anything else to survive..ie. shelter and hunting tools
> 
> flint lets me build fire quick so i can concentrate my time and energies on other things
> 
> canteen.. well duh... carries water


In my opinion the essentials are  water, food, shelter, fire and security.

----------


## wildWoman

I couldn't be lost here because I always carry two compasses on me. 
Food would be important because I don't do well without it, and I found out a couple years ago when I had to do an unplanned 8 hour bushwhack without food, that berries won't do.
Matches or a lighter, I guess...find this hard to answer because I always carry enough stuff to be able and get comfortably stuck wherever for about 3 days. I wouldn't know why or where I would go without my gear.
And since I own a Spot now that always comes along as well, it's even more of a rhethorical question.

----------


## Mischief

Cup
Gin
Tonic

Mischief

----------


## finallyME

I would take

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and a knife.

Ok, so that is 4, but man those baby wipes are essential.  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Rick

You say that now but in a few days it will be: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## doug1980

Beer, Beer and you guessed it more beer.  But seriously 3 items would be a good knife, a firesteel and military style canteen.

----------


## finallyME

> You say that now but in a few days it will be: 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



You may be joking Rick, but we have recently found out that we are expecting.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I would never limit myself to just 3 things however here are my 3:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I would never limit myself to just 3 things however here are my 3:
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I don't think ANYONE would willingly limit themselves to anything like this. However I do believe these are valuable exercises of the mind. What if you were taking a shower and a sudden freak storm hit and you had to recover from the rubble of what was left what you could? It is in this context that these exercises set in our minds what is important in terms of what we should grab and why. By sharing these ideas you can learn from others choices and see what, if anything, you would change. I'm sure that from this thread someones ideas have changed already. I know that in the scenario I've used I would not just limit myself to these items. However it does give me an idea of what I would look for,where I would look, and why that would be important to me.

----------


## your_comforting_company

in the area I'm most comfortable with.. well, I could find a good enough quality chert stone to make any knives I might need, use those to make traps and clean any food I catch, so I dont need a knife.
I've become familiar enough with the fauna to be able to find the things necessary to make fire, and cordage, so I dont need a fire kit.
There are literally dozens of creeks within walking distance of here, so I dont need to carry water. I know of several places where fresh clean water runs out of cliff walls into the creek.
I can fire temper any good hard wood and hickory is abundant, so I wouldnt need a shovel for digging, and I know where to look to find bait, and since I can make cordage I can rig me up a fishing line.

I guess one thing I would like to have with me is my field guides to edible plants, medicine, and trees. (if this "collection" can count as one item)
A projectile weapon would be excellent to have, such as a bow and arrow, spear, slingshot, something of that nature.
third item would have to be... I dont know... I think I can pretty much get by with those 2 items indefinately. I hope no-one comes looking for me because I dont want to go back to society! I'm not even gonna try to get out of the woods, in fact, i'm probably going to go deeper into the woods where people dont venture, so noone could find me and take my stuff. I guess I would like to have some fish hooks so I dont have to waste time making them out of bone (at least for a few days). there are lots of things that would make staying more 'convenient' but in a survival situation, the best thing you can take with you is KNOWLEDGE.

----------


## Lorna

I would take Hope, Sourdough and thor. Hey, if I can only have three why not take the best.  :Winkiss:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> ... there are lots of things that would make staying more 'convenient' but in a survival situation, the best thing you can take with you is KNOWLEDGE.


Agreed,and point taken. However not everyone has your skill, nor expertise... yet. Until then we make do with what is at hand,yes? Even you admitted to not knowing the edible plants so well and wanting your guides. Others may need more substantial "Crutches" , and even desire to return to society instead of going away from it. I even felt the same as you once.

----------


## owl_girl

small axe, canteen, flint stick. same as most people though most people choose a knife not an axe and unless your in the dessert i have yet to understand this. after living in the woods a while ive found a small axe can do most of what a knife can do though maybe a little more clumsily however a knife cant do much of what an axe can do even half as well. like lets say its been raining for days and all the wood is soaked pretty deeply and you need to chop deeply into a log to get dry chips. or if you think you may be out there a while and want to build a good shelter not a little twig shelter and you cant find enough good branches on the ground cause there mostly rotten and many of the ones that arnt are to strong to brake with out a little chopping. thees are all things that i have experienced and so for my area i like the axe best

----------


## tacticalguy

Here's what i would have.......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

First, that's two items. Are you going to boil water in that plastic jug?

----------


## tacticalguy

sorry it deleted 1 of my pictures

----------


## tacticalguy

hey rick it keeps deleting 1 of my pics

----------


## Rick

PM me the link.

----------


## crashdive123

I see three pics.

----------


## Rick

I don't.......

----------


## crashdive123

Now I don't it's an x.  It was a picture of a swedish firesteel.  I'll post another to try and fix it.

----------


## Skysoldier

I would say:
1. Knife
2. Firesteel
3.The group (Since this is considered "a group", rather than a bunch of individuals, it can be listed as 1 item... right, counselor?)
INDEX1.jpg

----------


## tacticalguy

ok now the picture is there.....

----------


## crashdive123

It's a different picture.  I edited your post so it would show up.

----------


## tacticalguy

thanx that looks like the original picture that didnt show up.....

----------


## crashdive123

The one that wouldn't show up had a red handle.

----------


## Rick

That scary music is playing again. Three pictures are there. No one open the door!

----------


## tacticalguy

> That scary music is playing again. Three pictures are there. No one open the door!


what?!?!?!?!?   its like "the shining" heeerrrrreeeessss johnny!!!!.....

----------


## COUESAZ

I can never break it down under four items EVER.

----------


## owl_girl

> I can never break it down under four items EVER.


so what are the four items?

----------


## Sourdough

OK, someone please explain for me, what I am missing here. If the objective is be alive at the end of 10 days or 30 days, with the least amount of items. You don't need any food to still be alive after 30 days. You need water, and semi-stable core body temperature. So one hell of a sleeping bag and water. Or are you-all thinking about adding body weight, or having some meals......? I am not looking for a fight, I am just questioning assumptions like the need for a knife. Remember "Blue Tarp Amy" did 11 days lost in Alaska NAKED.

----------


## doug1980

I think the best 3 items to have would be all three "Charlie's Angels"   :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> OK, someone please explain for me, what I am missing here. If the objective is be alive at the end of 10 days or 30 days, with the least amount of items. You don't need any food to still be alive after 30 days. You need water, and semi-stable core body temperature. So one hell of a sleeping bag and water. Or are you-all thinking about adding body weight, or having some meals......? I am not looking for a fight, I am just questioning assumptions like the need for a knife. Remember "Blue Tarp Amy" did 11 days lost in Alaska NAKED.


Although I didn't answer previously, my choices would include a knife.  Just like using a framing hammer to frame out a wall, a knife would allow me, or at least make it easier for me to accomplish certain tasks.  I will admit that I look at it from a much different perspective than you though.  If I had the temperatures you experience my list would be different.

----------


## Rick

I'm surprised your three didn't include a margarita, a beach towel and some shades.

----------


## owl_girl

> OK, someone please explain for me, what I am missing here. If the objective is be alive at the end of 10 days or 30 days, with the least amount of items. You don't need any food to still be alive after 30 days. You need water, and semi-stable core body temperature. So one hell of a sleeping bag and water. Or are you-all thinking about adding body weight, or having some meals......? I am not looking for a fight, I am just questioning assumptions like the need for a knife. Remember "Blue Tarp Amy" did 11 days lost in Alaska NAKED.


well you may be able to survive 30 days without food but your organs could be so damaged they couldnt save you. also you would hav a hard time doing things like getting water and the fire wood you would need to boil it with if you havnt eaten in a week or 2. also it will make it harder for you to stay warm if you dont eat. all and all it dosent help your chances.

----------


## Sourdough

> well you may be able to survive 30 days without food but your organs could be so damaged they couldnt save you. also you would hav a hard time doing things like getting water and the fire wood you would need to boil it with if you havnt eaten in a week or 2. also it will make it harder for you to stay warm if you dont eat. all and all it dosent help your chances.


I drink my water straight from the creek, no need to boil it.

----------


## owl_girl

> I drink my water straight from the creek, no need to boil it.


my piont still stands.
you my have things you need to do that you cant do as well
 if your starving

----------


## Sourdough

Unless you were anorexic anybody can go 30 days with no food. Americans are so fearful of missing one meal. Look at all the LARD-ASSES, most Americans need to go 30 days with no food. America is full of fat lazy people, who empower the pharmaceutical industry.

----------


## owl_girl

> Unless you were anorexic anybody can go 30 days with no food. Americans are so fearful of missing one meal. Look at all the LARD-ASSES, most Americans need to go 30 days with no food. America is full of fat lazy people, who empower the pharmaceutical industry.


you are making this much to simplistic. it matters a lot what your environment is. you burs way more calories in a cold climate than a warm one for example. ive seen documentaries on people who were lost in the cold mountains without food other then one candy bar for only 4 days and came back so skinny their mom didnt recognize them. yes it can be done but only in the right environment and if you drink lots of fluids and you dont have a lot of walking or work to do. people have starved in less time then that. just because you see some documentaries about a few people who did it dose not mean you should run around telling people anyone can go 30 days without food and then go on a rant about how people so fearful of missing a meal and act like those people who dont think it wise to temped fate and bring something to help them get food are fat lazy fearful people. it will at the least help you function better if you eat witch will increase you chances of survival a lot, so even without the likelihood of starvation its still a good idea to try to eat because even if you cause of death isnt starvation it could still have been effected by lack of food. if i dont eat for a couple days i get cold very easy. once i went with 800 (and im 5'6) calories for a month and i was still very active and it made me dizzy every day that whole month. dont you think me getting cold and dizzy would effect my chances for survival?

----------


## Sourdough

> dint you think me getting cold and dizzy would effect my chances for survival?


No, NOT if all you had to was stay alive, do nothing but sleep in a monster warm sleeping bag 24 hours per day, only get out of the bag to drink water, pee and poop, then get back in the bag. To me I look at it as staying alive only, not hiking about, not exploring, just be in the bag, expend minimal calories. Hibernating if you will.

People in the concentration camps endured more and went for months at hard labor, on near no food. I think the record for no food is in the hundreds of days. I am not talking about being healthy after 30 days, but I am talking about being alive, with the least amount of tools.

----------


## owl_girl

> No, NOT if all you had to was stay alive, do nothing but sleep in a monster warm sleeping bag 24 hours per day, only get out of the bag to drink water, pee and poop, then get back in the bag. To me I look at it as staying alive only, not hiking about, not exploring, just be in the bag, expend minimal calories. Hibernating if you will.
> 
> People in the concentration camps endured more and went for months at hard labor, on near no food. I think the record for no food is in the hundreds of days. I am not talking about being healthy after 30 days, but I am talking about being alive, with the least amount of tools.


i supose not in that situation but there arent a lot of situations where you could do that and expect to be found within a reasonable amount of time. realistically i dont think it would be a good idea to just lay around and hope someone will find you. id at least want a signal fire. if your talking about a situation where you cant get back from your camping trip cause your boat sunk but someone knows where you are and will look for you there a couple days after you didnt show up, well thats not a survival situation, its an extended camping trip. i guess what im saying is im having trouble thinking of a survival situation where doing what you described would be practical.

----------


## Sourdough

> i guess what im saying is im having trouble thinking of a survival situation where doing what you described would be practical.



CRASH a Aircraft anyplace in Alaska or remote Canada, More GOOOODER to stay with the aircraft. Others are, Personal injury, medical issue while solo. Plus if someone get lost, most people get more lost, trying to get UN-LOST, they would be better served to hibernate.

----------


## owl_girl

> CRASH a Aircraft anyplace in Alaska or remote Canada, More GOOOODER to stay with the aircraft.


you could but it would be a gamble. if after 3 weeks your not found you will be to weak to save your self and then it will be in their hands if they find you in time. you may have crashed in the woods and are not easy to spot. you could be a long away from water and you may not know where it is or maybe you hurt yourself to badly to get it. even with the tracking box air plains still get lost for long spans of time. it would have to be such an ideal situation, almost not a survival situation. and it seems unlikely that it would go so perfectly. i wouldn't count on it. that would be a very big gamble. so if everything falls perfectly into place that you end up with such an easy situation then yea that would work but im not counting on it. even in an ideal situation things can go wrong and i dont think any one is a pansy for wanting something to help them get food.

----------


## Sourdough

OWL GIRL, Do you much experience crashing aircraft.......?

----------


## Rick

Jeeze, there are some wrecks up there that weren't found for decades. I'm not waiting that dang long. I'm not Bear Grylls.

----------


## owl_girl

> OWL GIRL, Do you much experience crashing aircraft.......?


no do you?

----------


## owl_girl

> Jeeze, there are some wrecks up there that weren't found for decades. I'm not waiting that dang long. I'm not Bear Grylls.


what he said.  i have heard of modern day crashes that took a long time to find so i still wouldnt risk it. making yourself helpless is not a good survival strategy in any situation

----------


## owl_girl

i dont have experience crashing aircraft. i do have experience living out side in the summer. sleeping outside in the winter with just a lean to and 40 degree sleeping bag, going hungry, and only being able to eat what i can find and catch. so im not talking out of my butt here.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Jeeze, there are some wrecks up there that weren't found for decades. I'm not waiting that dang long. I'm not Bear Grylls.


Yeah weren't there a couple of Senators or Congressmen that crashed about 15-20 years ago that they STILL haven't found,after using EVERY available resource? Even to the point of using even more search resources than they would use for you and I? Something about the so called the "Alaskan Triangle"???

----------


## finallyME

I would pick items that would help me survive indefinitely.  You don't always know if someone is even looking, or if they will find you.

----------


## Sourdough

> I would pick items that would help me survive indefinitely.  You don't always know if someone is even looking, or if they will find you.



I agree but that is different than saying what is the one thing, or what are the three things. The truth is Like blue'tarp Amy proved you can be naked in the Alaska Wilderness for 11 days. But we know you are not going to survive forever naked, EVEN with your choice of three things.

----------

